# Another day, another sailfish



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got me another sailfish today. Not a big one but still a freaking BLAST! Client got a decent dolphin too!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow! Your killin it!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats man! We saw yall launch out. One schoolie king, but had flipper running laps around us all morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice*

That's awesome, two in one week! Thats a dream come true for most of us!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Hell yeah! Gotta get mine before winter.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We also managed several kings and a spanish. Would have loaded down with them if we had been using king rigs!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeeeezzzzzzzzum Jason......way ta get em!!!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

What did they hit?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Live baits.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Jason, we saw you guys out past the Navarre pier. I was in the Dune PA 14 and Ed was in the Blue Revo. We were all jealous when you told us you had hooked a sail! We ended up with almost a score of kings and 1 real nice 22" Spanish! Good to see you on the water.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys are killing me. We managed one king.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlakeR, if that was yall that launched right before us, I noticed where yall went. Looks like yall were kind of drifting with the wind. Randomly trolling doesnt produce as well!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Battery terminal for our FF broke off, so there weren't a lot of options. That and we haven't been offshore in a while, so there's that too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jason are you trolling over structure or trolling a certain depth or what. Trying to figure out what to do if I don't have numbers and want to fish out of navarre besides random trolling.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont randomly troll. However Navarre is not the only place you can do well. Okaloosa Island, Destin, Santa Rosa Beach and down 30A are doing much better then Navarre is!

However if you put in time, I know I sure as hell did, you will figure it out.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome


----------

